# Inflation-- tool prices-- tariffs?



## woodchucker (Oct 5, 2021)

I need more AXA holders. CDCO has been good to me in that respect, and a few others.
I went to check on the AXA holders, last time I ordered, and for a long time b4 that they were $10...
Now they are marked $18 regular, 16 on sale...

I'm comparing prices in their catalog (they send you one everytime you order) to what is online  Sometimes not so bad a buck or 2, and sometimes


----------



## Janderso (Oct 5, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> AXA holders, last time I ordered, and for a long time b4 that they were $10...
> Now they are marked $18 regular, 16 on sale...


I assume you replace the set screws with quality?
I've found the Shars holders to be just fines as well.
They aren't this cheap though


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 5, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I assume you replace the set screws with quality?
> I've found the Shars holders to be just fines as well.
> They aren't this cheap though


I have not had a problem. I think most guys crank down on the tool. It's not necessary. I snug then a little more.
If you are cranking down, you need a quality screw. Otherwise, you don't.
I have had my originals since 2013-14.. they have been good to me. I read a lot of the problems , and sometimes I just find it's the user. Sometimes its the product.  Because of the price, I may go with the Shars XL holder to hold the 16mm w/out mods.
Still most of my stuff is HSS 1/2 but I have bunch of 3/8 ... and some Tatung, and Stellite.  Have considered making holders for the holders for them so I don't have to twist my tool post to get the position I want for them.

end of my rambling..


----------



## Janderso (Oct 5, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> If you are cranking down, you need a quality screw.


The lack of quality with regard to screws I'm referring to, has to do with the allan head slot is off center and canted.
Real garbage.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 5, 2021)

I don't have that problem on any of mine.
I did hear guys complaining about stripping them out.

what size , and when did you get yours?


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 5, 2021)

I have the set of BXA that CDCO sells and happy with it though I have made six more on my own and and fixin to make six more 
in the future I like having my tooling already set to go and not spend more than I have to besides the fact that I made them myself 
feels good to me...............................


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 6, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I need more AXA holders. CDCO has been good to me in that respect, and a few others.
> I went to check on the AXA holders, last time I ordered, and for a long time b4 that they were $10...
> Now they are marked $18 regular, 16 on sale...
> 
> I'm comparing prices in their catalog (they send you one everytime you order) to what is online  Sometimes not so bad a buck or 2, and sometimes


Prices have gone up.  I just checked All Industrial which is who I buy toolholders from and their 250-101's are
up to $18.49. They used to be about 14 bucks.


----------



## Gaffer (Oct 6, 2021)

Yep, and I fear this is only the beginning of a cycle and inflation will continue for a while.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 7, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I need more AXA holders. CDCO has been good to me in that respect, and a few others.
> I went to check on the AXA holders, last time I ordered, and for a long time b4 that they were $10...
> Now they are marked $18 regular, 16 on sale...
> 
> I'm comparing prices in their catalog (they send you one everytime you order) to what is online  Sometimes not so bad a buck or 2, and sometimes


I purchased about 10 AXA from Precision Matthews. Pricing is in your ballpark and I'm happy with the quality.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 7, 2021)

None of this is a surprise. I’ll leave that right there.
Being in manufacturing, I see our raw material costs absolutely skyrocketing and availability dwindling. Same sob story you’ll hear everywhere. We have resorted to placing huge quantities on our essential materials due to lead times. 
Personally, I plan to make several bigger ticket item purchases sooner rather than later. I already witnessed a $200 increase on a welder I’ve been eyeballing for last 6 months. Kicking myself now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 7, 2021)

Cheeseking said:


> None of this is a surprise. I’ll leave that right there.
> Being in manufacturing, I see our raw material costs absolutely skyrocketing


Especially metals. I want to build a gantry crane for the shop. Priced the materials for the I beam and vertical supports. $1500 bucks. Ouch.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 7, 2021)

A lot of things went higher when the tariffs went into effect. 
I remember guys were screaming about jobs they quoted before the tariffs, and when the job was signed, they went to aquire the metal and were taking a beating on the jobs.

Everything seemed to go up that was produced in China...  But prices also rose on USA goods too.

I was just shocked at the price of those AXA holders.. it caught me by surprise.

I truly believe Harbor Fright is a indicator.. Notice how prices have been going up.. Notice that they are rebranding, and (supposedly building better products). But those products have problems.. they are almost the price of name brand, or sometimes higher.. The name brand you can get parts for.. the HF... NO.  I think HF realized they needed to raise prices in general... so who wants to pay for low quality at a higher price. So they are building better, at a higher $$$ the problem is they entered that area of does it really pay to buy that more expensive unit.

I liked HF when I needed a one and done tool. I could justify the low quality. But for higher money, I'll buy name brand..

When it comes to raw material and such.. I keep shopping around.  And as @Janderso is experiencing right now, he can buy a 5 sheave pulley for less than the cost of raw material..  Hard to compete with that.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 7, 2021)

Whats contributing to these higher prices? I read the cost of shipping a container from china to California, is now about 4 times or more then a two years ago.  !50 or so ships waiting off the west coast to unload. Somebody is paying that cost for those ships to sit there, and it ends up in costs. 

I bet raw material spends less time in the pipe line then finished good, so they see the price rise quicker. As old stock gets depleted, I bet we will see all kinds of prices go up.


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 7, 2021)

Prices are going up everywhere, in some cases at an alarming rate.  The company I work for (part time) utilizes a LOT of sheet aluminum in mostly .060 thickness.  The purchasing manager has to look WAY out to determine what he needs and when.  It is no longer a case of ordering a semi load today and have it come next week.  More like 2-3 months now.  I recently was tasked with finding some HRPO steel (a week ago I didn't know what that was, now I can say "Thanks Google!).  5'x10' 12 gauge H50 HRPO now range from $272 to $335 per sheet if we order 10 sheets, not including shipping and some to not being able to be delivered 2.5 months.  A little over a year ago we paid $112 per sheet.

Oh, have you looked at car prices lately.  The wife and I looked at a KIA Telluride a few days ago.  Fully loaded.  Absolutely beautiful car but it belonged to the owner of the KIA dealership and she was not going to part with it.  I could order a new one for $52k and get it in maybe 6 months if I am lucky.  That same vehicle in late 2019/early 2020 was $39K.  Used vehicles are now fetching more than new, because you cannot get new.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 7, 2021)

@7milesup we drove one of those loaded Tellurides. Nice vehicles. We opted for a late model (2018) Mazda CX-9 for a lot less money. Wife loves it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 7, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> @7milesup we drove one of those loaded Tellurides. Nice vehicles. We opted for a late model (2018) Mazda CX-9 for a lot less money. Wife loves it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not compared them side by side (but I will tonight via the interweb!) but there are a couple of factors that would favor the Telluride for me.  The biggest is the 4 cylinder in the Mazda.  I currently own a Santa Fe Sport with the 4cyl turbo in it (currently getting replaced under warranty because it seized up).  No matter how hard they try,  4 cylinders sound like, well, four cylinders.  The Subaru's, which I also considered, are terrible.  The other factor is I can't stand the nearest Mazda dealer.  Not Mazda's fault I know, but the next dealer is 2 hours away from me.
A lot of people really like the Mazda line so they are doing something right.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 7, 2021)

Toyota or Honda.. all others are like Fix Or Repair Daily's.

Just my opinion. I know they are both higher priced, but there's a reason... They just don't die as long as you keep running them, and do basic maint.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 7, 2021)

Some of this is supply and demand, but I think a lot more of it is just gouging. These guy's are doing it, so we will too situation. A better brighter corporate America. The seven deadly sins in full play. There is no sane reason for 300-400% increases, over a less than two year period. Time for a lot more people to just say NO to this bu!!****. We can no longer in good continence, continue on this path of rampant consumerism. Nero fiddles while Rome burns, The Sequel. Now where's my machine tool catalog. Yes I'm guilty to some extent also, but I rebuild a lot more free, or cheap used stuff than I buy new. Have never owned a new car. My newest is 05, which I paid 6K for 5 years ago. Alright, rant over, cocktail hour has arrived. Mike


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 7, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> in good continence


Well, at least you aren't incontinent.  Or maybe you are, either way, non of my business!
 Sorry, couldn't resist yankin' yer chain


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 7, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Toyota or Honda.. all others are like Fix Or Repair Daily's.
> 
> Just my opinion. I know they are both higher priced, but there's a reason... They just don't die as long as you keep running them, and do basic maint.


You clearly have never looked at what the Koreans have to offer.  But, it all depends what you are looking for in a vehicle.  I like my luxury.  Wouldn't mind a MB GLE 550, but can't afford it.  The Telluride has it beat IMHO anyhow, for half the money.  Toyota makes a great car, but they have historically been 5 years or more behind in tech and interior finishes.  In fact, their interiors have been atrocious until recently.

Edit:  What were we talking about originally....oh yeah.  Tool Holders.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 8, 2021)

7milesup said:


> You clearly have never looked at what the Koreans have to offer.  But, it all depends what you are looking for in a vehicle.  I like my luxury.  Wouldn't mind a MB GLE 550, but can't afford it.  The Telluride has it beat IMHO anyhow, for half the money.  Toyota makes a great car, but they have historically been 5 years or more behind in tech and interior finishes.  In fact, their interiors have been atrocious until recently.
> 
> Edit:  What were we talking about originally....oh yeah.  Tool Holders.


but they are solid cars.
The koreans are not there yet.  more of the same.   You know it's bad when the Korean's in your company, who own Hundai's  and Genesis's and they say they are not that great, they have too many problems... There's national pride for the Korean's.. so when I ask and they told me that, I took note.

I owned a subaru... great in the snow... piece of junk otherwise, constant issues.. clutch flew apart, head gaskets, WHEEL BEARINGS REPEATEDLY.

I buy Toys these days.. there are some design issues... Yes they are more sparse than others.. But they run... 200k and going... although I now use it as my lumber and steel hauler. 
I'm at 139k on my car...my biggest beef was brakes that warp under heat, so I put ceramic/carbon fiber pads and high perf rotors.. AHHHHH.

My SIL had a Sante Fe, my mom a Sonata. Both had numerous constant problems.

Anyway, cars are like religious and political discussions.


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 8, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Anyway, cars are like religious and political discussions.


Ya got that right!


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 8, 2021)

I believe that's what's known as a Freudian camisole. Seems I only leak when I laugh too hard. Cheers, Mike



7milesup said:


> Well, at least you aren't incontinent.  Or maybe you are, either way, non of my business!
> Sorry, couldn't resist yankin' yer chain


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 8, 2021)

We process 1,000 -3,000 pounds sheetmetal a day SS CRS and AL from 26ga to 1/2” and now have pallets of it stacked to the rafters because the purchasing folks have a hard time getting it in at all let alone in a timely fashion. So when they do find it, they are forced to buy as much as possible, wait the months for it to come in. Simply no way to get it JIT running lean like we used to a year or two ago. Never mind a week or two delivery, It was literally next day. Now IF you find it it’s months. 
Whoever commented suppliers are gouging needs a lesson in economics 101 outside the scope of HM. Consumers and businesses we sell to will buy from the other guy if we are a nickel higher. So in reality, our incentive is to keep costs down while still making a buck. When our costs Increase it get passed on to the consumer period. Doesn’t matter if it’s materials, labor, taxes, regulatory burden, the end user pays it. 
They wanted $15/hr and here we are. no complaining about that $10 Big Mac !! At least not if there’s a line of bodies willing to cook em for $7/hr. There’s not tho and why? We all know why do I have to point out obvious free everything gravy train going on?
You say buy American ? As an American manufacturer, I agree with the sentiment but guess what, that union steelworker that demands $45/hr is enabled because a tariff distorted the market price for steel. As long as someone in a mud hut far away is willing to do it for less that is where VALUE is created. You shop on Amazon looking for the best value right. Distorted by tariffs the steelworker dude gets his pc of the dream but your Aloris holder or F150 ends up costing double. 
Witness producers and consumers at odds each blaming the other when in reality the interloper here is govt. getting in the middle skimming value from the equation all the while playing both sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 8, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> but they are solid cars.
> The koreans are not there yet. more of the same. You know it's bad when the Korean's in your company, who own Hundai's and Genesis's and they say they are not that great, they have too many problems... There's national pride for the Korean's.. so when I ask and they told me that, I took note.
> 
> I owned a subaru... great in the snow... piece of junk otherwise, constant issues.. clutch flew apart, head gaskets, WHEEL BEARINGS REPEATEDLY.
> ...



Lol. Is it possible to be an atheist when it comes to cars?

Subarus are like rabbits up here in VT, they multiply when you aren’t looking. Turn around, there are eight more on the road. I don’t get it from a reliability point of view in harsh winters and the saltiest of roads, but whatever.

The Mazda Grand Touring CX-9 has the 4cyl turbo. It has got some serious oomph, but yeah if you don’t like the feel and sound of 4cyl, I get it. I have a 2017 Mazda 3, and the thing I like about their CX-9 is that it drives almost like the 3, but bigger and smoother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

